# Small bottling plant wiring



## chwc (Jan 24, 2010)

Hello,


I am involved in the construction of a small water bottling plant. The initial machine used in the process will use less than 10 amps @ 115v. A portable building is being constructed inside of a large steel building that will house the bottling machine.

Are there any special codes that need to be followed for this installation? I was thinking hardwiring for a wet location, and I assume water resistant outlets, if any. 

Any help is greatly appreciated.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

you haven't provided enough information to determine that. check the definitions in article 100 for wet location etc.


----------



## chwc (Jan 24, 2010)

It is being described as the ground being constantly wet. I am unsure of what they have planned for the cleanroom, how many outlets, etc. I will wait for the blueprints to be drawn up. I know the fluorescent lighting requires plastic coverings so that no glass is over the bottles. It definitely falls under the Wet Location definition.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

That doesn't sound like a very large operation for a bottling plant.


----------



## Chris Kennedy (Nov 19, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> That doesn't sound like a very large operation for a bottling plant.


Doesn't sound very efficient either.



chwc said:


> It is being described as the ground being constantly wet.


----------



## 10492 (Jan 4, 2010)

chwc said:


> Hello,
> 
> 
> I am involved in the construction of a small water bottling plant. The initial machine used in the process will use less than 10 amps @ 115v. A portable building is being constructed inside of a large steel building that will house the bottling machine.
> ...


First thing I see is the "building within a building" which brings up some red flags around here. Whether it was a compressor room, a test room or even a QC office, the fire marshall gets involved. I would suggest this gets looked into right away.


I've seen bottlers, but never wired one. The ones I've seen have always been control cabinets away from the process, with Stainless Steel piping to the machines for all control wiring and electrical circuits.


----------



## Wingnut (Jan 31, 2010)

what is 10 amp @ 115v?
the filler? prosseing ? (RO or UV)
sounds about right for the labeler. then we use a woodhead for that.


----------



## chwc (Jan 24, 2010)

Dnkldorf said:


> First thing I see is the "building within a building" which brings up some red flags around here. Whether it was a compressor room, a test room or even a QC office, the fire marshall gets involved. I would suggest this gets looked into right away.
> 
> 
> I've seen bottlers, but never wired one. The ones I've seen have always been control cabinets away from the process, with Stainless Steel piping to the machines for all control wiring and electrical circuits.



Thank you for that. I will bring it up, about the fire marshall. We have access to 3 phase 220/480, pretty much whatever we want, there are 30KV lines 200 feet from the building. But since it is a small plant, it uses a tiny amount of electricity.


----------



## nitro71 (Sep 17, 2009)

Ask the inspector what they are classifying it as or the building inspector. If they don't know or care then I'd just use my best judgement


----------

